# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  जिज्ञासा का समाधान करें

## satya_anveshi

अशोक जी नमस्कार। यह मेरे मित्र की जन्म सम्बंधित जानकारी है, कृपया देखें।
13/09/93
5.02AM
Nokha, राजस्थान

----------


## ashok-

benten जी आपके मित्र की सिंह लग्न और कर्क राशी है | आपने कोई प्रश्न तो पूछा नही खैर ठीक है |
चलिए अब मेरे कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर अपने मित्र से पूछ कर दे |
१) क्या उनका ललाट चौड़ा है या सामने की ओर बाल कम है ?
2) क्या उनके मकान के पास कोई कुआँ या जल का कोई स्रोत है ?
३) उनके मकान के दो निकास द्वार या दो मंजिला है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद अशोक जी। मैं सवाल पूछूँगा कुछ समय में। पर उससे पहले आपके सवालो के जवाब लेकर उपस्थित होऊंगा।

----------


## ashok-

> धन्यवाद अशोक जी। मैं सवाल पूछूँगा कुछ समय में। पर उससे पहले आपके सवालो के जवाब लेकर उपस्थित होऊंगा।


आपका स्वागत है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे मित्र का ललाट चोडा है।
उसका घर दोमंजिला भी है और दो एक्जिट भी है उसके घर में।
उसके घर के पास में ट्यूबवेल भी है।

* पर वो लगभग 7 साल से घर से दूर रहता है, पढ़ाई के सिलसिले में।

----------


## ashok-

> मेरे मित्र का ललाट चोडा है।
> उसका घर दोमंजिला भी है और दो एक्जिट भी है उसके घर में।
> उसके घर के पास में ट्यूबवेल भी है।
> 
> * पर वो लगभग 7 साल से घर से दूर रहता है, पढ़ाई के सिलसिले में।


ben ten जी आपके मित्र क्या जानना चाहते है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## Kamal Ji

बड़े भैया अशोक जी को ज्योतिषाचार्य बनने की हार्दिक मंगलकामनाएं.

----------


## satya_anveshi

नौकरी के विषय में ही बताइए।

----------


## ashok-

> बड़े भैया अशोक जी को ज्योतिषाचार्य बनने की हार्दिक मंगलकामनाएं.


धन्यवाद कमल जी |

----------

